# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Beta Testing  >  AVZ 4.30

## ScratchyClaws

AVZ Antiviral Toolkit build 4.30 is now available. ZIP container includes database from 6.04.2008, 157571 signatures, 2 neural net profiles, 55 healing microprograms, 370 heuristic microprograms, 9 vulnerabilities search microprograms, 115 microprograms for searching and solving problems,  70476 Trusted Objects Database items. The new version is a result of several modifications and improvements.

What's new:

[+++] New function in heuristic system cleaning - in addition to standard cleaning there's now a possibility to run microprogramms from updateable base, which will make possible to automatically clean the malware traces in unordinary cases and correct critical system errors. 
[++] Antirootkit - search for IRP interceptions in main drivers. 
[++] Added new commands to the scripting language.
[+] В AVZGuard – added blocking of  creating autorun.* files, which will easier deleting some worms. 
[+] Added an option to activate automatic correcting of system errors and problems, found on step 9 of the analysis. 
[+] Autocarantining NTFS streams and EXE files from CHM (executed if autocarantine is turned on) 
[+] Sorting by any column in Infected and Quarantine windows.
[+/-] Automatic restart of all AV bases after successful AVZ update (localization’s bases in particular) 
[-] Corrected errors in reviser’s work 
[-] Corrected some minor localization defects and errors. 

Links: http://www.z-oleg.com/secur/avz/download.php, mirror at rapidshare http://rapidshare.com/files/105329630/avz4.zip

Also updated TheBat plugin- mirror http://rapidshare.com/files/105329833/avz4thebat.zip and script editor - mirror http://rapidshare.com/files/105329752/avz_se.zip
Also - http://www.z-oleg.com/avz.chm - documentation in CHM format
ED2K links: 
ed2k://|file|avz4.zip|3639856|A18BA1...XYTSFYFBRMJT|/ 
ed2k://|file|avz4thebat.zip|386611|1...SWZURLYXHZIX|/

----------

